# Lets Make Ourselves Feel Old...



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/14)

http://you.regettingold.com/19/04/1990/

Click that to see my stats, then take out the date at the end to see your own

Some of mine:

You are 24 years, 3 months and 12 days old today.
You are 8,870 days old.
Your star sign is Aries. Your birth stones are Diamond or Rock Crystal.
The total number of candles on all your birthday cakes so far is 300.
Your heart has beaten approximately 887,064,020123 times in total.
You have taken approximately 213,416,359 breaths in total.
The moon has orbited the earth 324 times since you were born.
When you were born there were approximately 5,330,261,370 other people alive on Earth.
There are now about 7,250,839,567890123 people alive.
n your past...
As an infant
24th Apr 1990The Hubble Space Telescope is launched by the Space Shuttle Discovery (you were 5 days old)
2nd Aug 1990The start of the First Gulf War (you were 3 months old)
12th Aug 1990The most complete skeleton of a Tyrannosaurus rex ever found is discovered in South Dakota (you were 3 months old)
11th Sep 1990First Pizza Hut opens in People's Republic of China, nearly 3 years after the first KFC opened there in 1987 (you were 4 months old)
3rd Oct 1990East Germany and West Germany reunify into a single Germany (you were 5 months old)


You were 500 days old on 1st Sep 1991
You were 1,000 days old on 13th Jan 1993
You were 2,000 days old on 10th Oct 1995
You were 5,000 days old on 27th Dec 2003
You will be 10,000 days old on 4th Sep 2017
You will be 15,000 days old on 14th May 2031
You will be 20,000 days old on 20th Jan 2045
You will be 25,000 days old on 29th Sep 2058
You will be 30,000 days old on 7th Jun 2072
You will be 35,000 days old on 14th Feb 2086
You will be 40,000 days old on 24th Oct 2099

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (1/8/14)

thats quite a cool website stroods

thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/14)

Its awesome!!!  Pleasure


----------



## johan (1/8/14)

LOL, No! this is not good for me:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

I'm 58 years, 10 months and 19 days old today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/8/14)

You are 32 years, 1 month and 24 days old today.
You are 11,743 days old.

Hahaha um


----------



## BhavZ (1/8/14)

Birthday


----------



## Nightfearz (1/8/14)

I don't need some website to tell me I'm old.... All I have to do is try and pee.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RATZ (1/8/14)

Try this :- http://www.businessinsider.com/22-everyday-things-made-obsolete-this-century-2011-2?op=1
Americana but true.

@johan I really enjoyed telling my nephew the other day that I was "older than the internet"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

